
Tale of two startups - bootload
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2006/12/tale-of-two-startups.html
======
gyro_robo
> The irony is, the biggest disruptive innovation that ever came from the
> Internet could in fact be open source software, and the old industry it
> destroys will probably be _venture capital_.

The interplay between open source and trade secret is very interesting, as is
the fact that possibly the majority of top-flight software development is open
source and not going to make anyone rich.

People spend many years learning in order to contribute to amazing, complex
software; yet they are shown up financially by kids with web 2.0 sites that
run ads.

